# Adria Twin



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

We have a 2008 twin and have found a small problem with the hinges on the overhead lockers. The way that the hinges fold back into the locker means that if anything moves inside it slides under the hinge and jams the hinge so that we have to slide something under the door to push away the blockage so that we can open the door. The only answer we can come up with is to replace the hinges or mount a recess for the hinge to slide into. However this will cut down the amount of available storage.

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## 109268 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes know exactly what you mean, have not come up with a solution its only a matter of time before I break one one of the hinges forcing it open. I'll be interested in your fix.

Taff


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have fitted an ABS divider which prevents items sliding into the area of the stay. Unfortunately, it does mean that I lose an inch of cupboard space, but it works. I have done the same with the tambour doors on the washroom cupboards.


----------



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

Thanks rowley, looks like that's the only answer


----------

